# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  قانون الصحة العامة لسنة 1975

## هيثم الفقى

قانون الصحة العامة لسنة 1975 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قانون رقم (3) لسنة 1975
بشأن الصحة العامة

نحن عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة أمير دولة البحرين. 
بعد الإطلاع على المادتين 8 (أ)، 35 (أ) من الدستور،
وافق المجلس الوطني على القانون الآتي نصه، وقد صدقنا عليه وأصدرناه، 
الفصل الأول
أحكام تمهيدية
مادة – 1 –
تعاريف
في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات التالية ما يقابلها من معان ما لم يتطلب السياق خلاف ذلك.
‌أ - "الوزارة ": 
تعني وزارة الصحة.
‌ب - "السلطة المنفذة ": تعني أية جهة تابعة للوزارة المفوضية طبقا لأحكام الفقرة (أ) من المادة الثانية من هذا القانون. 

‌ج - "المصرف": يقصد به أي أنبوب أو مجرى لتصريف المياه القذرة والمخلفات المسموح بها من عقار أو مبنى به إلى بالوعة أو حفرة راشحة أو أي خزان مشابه أو إلى المجاري العامة
‌د - " المجاري ": تعني أبي أنبوب أو شبكة أنابيب تستعمل للصرف لأية مجموعة من المباني لا تكون مشتركة في فناء واحد أو تستعمل للصرف من الشارع. 
‌ه - " مرافق صحية ": تعني المراحيض أو المباول أو دورات المياه. 
‌و - "مياه صالحة ": تعني المياه الخالية من مصادر العدوى والصالحة لاستعمال الانسان. 
‌ز - " ضارة بالصحة ": تعني كل ما يعتبر مضرا بالصحة أو من المراجح أن يسبب ضررا بها. 
‌ح - " القوارض ": تعني الفئران. 
‌ط - " شخص مؤهل تأهيلا ": يقصد به كل من أتم برنامجا تدريبا في معهد أو مؤسسة معترف بأهليتها للتدريب من وزير الصحة. 
‌ي - " عقار ": تعني الأرض وما عليها من مبان أو منشآت. 
‌ك - " مالك ": تعني من له حق ملكية العقار أو القائم بأمور إدارته بالوكالة أو الوصاية أو الولاية. 
‌ل - " ميناء ": تعني المنطقة المائية المحددة لاستقبال السفن أو مغادرتها أو لتفريغها وتحميلها وتشمل جميع المرافق والمنشآت التي تضمها هذه المنطقة.
‌م - " سفينة ": تعني أية منشأة عائمة تستخدم في الملاحة الداخلية أو للملاحة في أعالي البحار. 
‌ن - " المصنع ": يقصد به المحال الصناعية والتجارية مسقوفة أم غير مسقوفة والتي يكون غرضها القيام بأية عملية من العمليات المبينة فيما يلي، أو القيام بأية عملية أخرى مرتبطة أو متعلقة بتلك العمليات، سواء أكان العمل يتم فيها يدويا أو يدار بقوة آلية، أما العلميات المشار إليها فهي: -
1 - تحويل المواد الخام إلى المنتجات كاملة الصنع أو نصف مصنوعة أو تحويل هذه الأخيرة إلى منتجات كاملة الصنع ويدخل في ذلك أيضا مزج المنتجات أو تجميعها أو تعبئتها أو تغليفها أو تزيينها أو إصلاحها أو تهيئتها للبيع. 
2 - صناعة أو تهيئة أية مأكولات أو أشربة أو مثلجات أو أدوية طبية أو منتجات زراعية أو غيرها مما يستعمل للاستهلاك الآدمي أو عرضها للبيع. 
3 - ذبح الأغنام أو الماشية أو الطيور. ويعتبر مصنعا كذلك أي مكان أو محل يخصص لإيواء الأغنام أو الماشية أو الطيور استعدادا لذبحها أو تنظيفها أو تصنيعها، أو للإتجار فيها. 
4 - المحال الأخرى التي يصدر باعتبارها مصنعا قرار من وزير الصحة بالاشتراك مع وزير البلديات والزراعة. 
س – " السكن ": يقصد به الاماكن المعدة للسكنى سواء أكانت مشغولة بمالكيها أم بمن له حق الانتفاع بها.

مادة – 2 –
سلطة تنفيذ أحكام
أ‌. لمجلس الوزراء، بناء على توصية وزير الصحة، أن يفوض أيا من الوزارات المعنية لتتولى تنفيذ أي من أحكام هذا القانون. 
ب‌. تكون وزارة الصحة مسئولة عن مراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.
مادة – 3 -
واجبات السلطة المنفذة
1- تقوم السلطة المنفذة بأعمال الإرشاد والتثقيف الصحي والتوعية بأحكام هذا القانون لتسهيل تنفيذها. 
2- تضع السلطة المنفذة. بموافقة الوزارة. التعليمات التي تمكنها من إدارة خدمات الصحة العامة المناطة بها بكفاءة. 
3- على السلطة المنفذة أن تستخدم الأشخاص الحاصلين على مؤهلات مناسبة للقيام بأعمال التفتيش وإصدار الاخطارات ورفع الدعاوى أمام المحاكم، وبجميع الواجبات ورفع الدعاوى أمام المحاكم، وبجميع الواجبات التي تناط بكل شخص منهم، وتحدد واجباتهم كتابة عند تعيينهم ويمنح كلمنهم لقب " مفتش مفوض " وللوزارة بموجب تعليمات تصدرها أن تحدد نوعية التدريب والمؤهلات اللازمة للمفتشين المفوضين المناط بهم القيام بأعمال أو اختصاصات معينة. 
مادة – 4 –
المخالفات الصحية
تعد مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون أو القرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له ما يلي: - 
بند ( أ ): 
1- الاحتفاظ بحيوان أو وضعه في مكان أو في حالة تجعله ضارا بالصحة. 
2- ترك أكوام أو رواسب ضارة بالصحة. 
3- الأتربة والأدخنة والأبخرة والروائح الكريهة والمخلفات السائلة أو الضوضاء التي تنتج عن مزاولة حرفة أو تجارة أو صناعة وذلك إذا كانت ضارة بصحة الجيران أو بصحة المشتغلين في تلك الأعمال. 
4- كل بالوعة أو بئر أو خزان تحليل أو خزان ترسيب أو أي خزان يستعمل لغرض توفير المياه للاستعمال المنزلي أو لأغراض أخرى يكون واقعا أو مبنيا بطريقة تجعل المياه بداخلها عرضة لتلوث ضار بالصحة. 
5- أية بركة أو مستنقع أو قناة أو مزراب أو مجرى مائي يكون بحالة قذرة، أو ملوث بدرجة تجعله ضارا بالصحة أو من المرجح أن يكون ضارا بالصحة. 
6- أي جزء من مجرى مائي مختنق أو مردوم بدرجة تمنع أو تعيق الجريان المطلوب للماء بحيث يصبح ضارا بالصحة. 
7- أية خيمة أو مظلة أو عربة أو أي نوع من وسائل الإقامة المؤقتة تكون في حالة من شأنها الأضرار بصحة شاغليها أو تسبب في الموقع أو بالقرب منه ظروفا ضارة بالصحة بسبب عدم وجود دورات مياه صحية مناسبة أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب. 
8- أي نوع من المراحيض أو دورات المياه ,أي مصرف أو بالوعة أو حفرة راشحة أو أية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل التخلص من مخلفات دورات المياه أو من الفضلات السائلة يكون موقعها أو تكون في حالة مضرة بالصحة. 
9- أية مبان أو أراض موبوءة أو الحشرات الضارة بالصحة، ولهذا الغرض فإن كلمة الأراضي تشمل أيضا الأراضي المغمورة بالمياه. 
10- أي عربة أو دكان أو كشك مخصص لإعداد أو صنع أو خزن أو بيع أو تقديم الأطعمة أو الأشربة إذا كانت معيبة أو قذرة أو تكون الأدوات أو طريقة إعداد الأطعمة أو الأشربة غير مرضية صحيا مما يشكل خطرا على الصحة العامة. 
وكل مخالفة من المخالفات السابقة يعاقب عليها بغرامة قدرها ديناران. 
بند (ب):
وتعد مخالفة كذلك، يعاقب عليها بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا، المخالفات التالية: - 
1- كل عقار يكون أو من المرجح أن يكون في حالة ضارة بصحة ساكنيه أو بصحة أي أشخاص آخرين ضمن العقار أو بالقرب منه. 
2- كل مصنع أو ورشة أو محل عمل غير مزود بوسائل كافية فلإضاءة أو التهوية أو أن تكون وسائل الإضاءة والتهوية غير مصانة أو غير مستعملة أو إذا كان مزدحما بطريقة تجهله ضارا بصحة العاملين فيه. 
3- أي مبنى أو مسكن غير مزود بدورات مياه صحية كافية ومناسبة مما يشكل خطرا على الصحة داخل المبنى أو بالقرب منه. 
4- أي مقبرة أو أي مكان مخصص لدفن الموتى يكون في حالة ضارة أو يرجح أن يكون في حالة ضارة بالصحة. 
وتحدد، بقرار من وزير الصحة لأغرض تطبيق هذه المادة ما يلزم من الاشتراطات الصحية الواجب اتباعها أو توافرها.
مادة – 5 –
التصرف في المخالفات الصحية
تبع في شأن المخالفات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة الإجراءات التالية: - 
بند (1) – إزالة المخالفة إداريا: 
‌أ. يقوم المفتش المفوض التابع للسلطة المنفذة، في دائرة اختصاصه، في حالة وقوع المخالفة، بإصدار إخطار كتابي بإزالة أسباب أو موضوع المخالفة خلال فترة زمنية تحدد في الإخطار، أو بمنع تكرار حوادثها حسب الأحوال. ويوجه الإخطار إلى الشخص الذي بفعله أو أذنه وقعت أو تقع المخالفة، فإذا لم يكن للمسئول عن المخالفة محل إقامة معروف أو غائبا عن البلاد فيوجه الإخطار بالإزالة إلى المالك أو شاغل المحل الذي وقعت فيه المخالفة.
وإذا وقعت المخالفة نتيجة لعيب في تصميم المبنى فيوجه الإخطار إلى مالك المبنى. وإذا كان من الممكن عمليا إزالة المخالفة في الحال فتذكر كلمتا " في الخال " في الإخطار بدلا من الفترة الزمنية.
ويحرر الإخطار من ثلاث صور، أحدها تسلم إلى الشخص المسئول عن المخالفة وترسل الثانية على الوزارة المعنية ويحتفظ المفتش المفوض بالصورة الثالثة. ويلتزم من وجه إليه الإخطار بإزالة أسباب المخالفة أو موضوعها خلال الفترة المحددة في الإخطار. 
‌ب. إذا لم يقم الشخص الذي وجه إليه الإخطار بتنفيذ أي من متطلبات الإخطار خلال الموعد المحدد فيه، أو إذا كانت المخالفة بالرغم من إزالتها عند إصدار الإخطار إلا أنها بحسب اعتقاد المفتش المفوض مرجح تكرارها، فيقوم المفتش المفوض بالتنبيه على الشخص المسئول بدفع الغرامة المقررة إلى خزانة وزارة الصحة خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ التنبيه عليه كتابيا بذلك، وذلك أن كانت المخالفة من المخالفات المنصوص عليها في البند (أ) من المادة السابقة أو المخالفات المنصوص عليها في المواد 42، 43، 44 من هذا القانون. 
وفي نفس الوقت يقوم المفتش المفوض بتوجيه إخطار كتابي جديد إلى المخالف ويعامل الإخطار الجديد نفس معاملة الإخطار الأول طبقا لما جاء في البند ( 1 – أ – ب ) من هذه المادة إلى أن تزال المخالفة فإذا لم يمتثل المخالف بعد الإخطار الثالث يرفع الأمر إلى المحكمة المختصة. وتعامل المخالفة معاملة المخالفات تحت بند (ب) من المادة الرابعة. 

2 - المحاكمة الجزائية: 
إذا لم يقم الشخص الذي وجه إليه الإخطار بتنفيذ أي من متطلبات الإخطار وكانت المخالفة من المخالفات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ب) من المادة الرابعة أو إذا لم يقم بدفع الغرامة في أحوال المخالفات المشار إليها في الفقرة ( 1 – ب ) من هذه المادة، فتقوم الوزارة المعنية بتقديم الشخص المسئول عن المخالفة إلى المحاكمة الجزائية أمام المحكمة المختصة. وللمحكمة فضلا عن توقيع الغرامة المقرة في المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون، أن تأمر بإزالة أسباب المخالفة أو موضوعها أو استكمال أو هدم الأعمال المخالفة حسب الأحوال وذلك خلال مدة تحددها في الحكم.
فإذا قصر المحكوم عليه في تنفيذ الحكم خلال المدة المحددة فيه، جاز للسلطة المنفذة إزالة أسباب المخالفة أو موضوعها على نفقة المخالف وتحت مسئوليته، وللسلطة المنفذة أن تسترد هذه النفقات من المخالف بالطريق الإداري. 
وتعطي المخالفات الصحية صفة الاستعجال عند النظر فيها أمام المحاكم المختصة. 
الفصل الثاني
المباني
مادة – 6 -
تراخيص البناء
1- لا يجوز الترخيص في إقامة مبان إلا إذا كان البناء مطابقا للقواعد الصحية المبينة في هذا القانون أو القرارات المنفذة له. 
2- يجب على من يريد إقامة أي مبنى – علاوة على الشروط التي ينص عليها أي قانون آخر _ أن يقدم للسلطة المنفذة الخرائط والمواصفات الخاصة بذلك المبنى ولا يجوز لأحد الشروع في أعمال تشييد البناء إلا بعد الحصول على موافقة كتابية من السلطة المنفذة. 
مادة – 7 –
لا يسمح بإقامة مبان على ارض سبق ردمها أو دفنها بالقمامة أو مواد قذرة و منفردة أو بمواد نباتية متحللة ما لم يكن قد مضى على ذلك خمس سنوات على الأقل أو إلى أن تصبح جميع المواد العضوية غير ضارة. 
كما لا يسمح بإقامة مبان كذلك على ارض لا يمكن صرف المخلفات السائلة منها بطريقة صحيحة، أو إذا كانت طبيعة طبقات الأرض لا توفر الاستقرار أو الثبات الكافي للمباني المطلوب أقامتها عليها. 

مادة – 8 –
الاشتراطات الصحية
يشترط في كل مبنى ما يلي: - 
‌أ. أن يكون مزودا بمرافق صحية كافية ومقبولة ومصرف موصل بالمجاري العامة ومياه صالحة وكافية. 
وفي الحالات التي لا تتوافر فيها لمجاري العامة أو مصدر مياه على سافة ثلاثين مترا من المبنى، جاز للسلطة المنفذة، دون مساس بالمصلحة العامة، أن توصل الخدمات المطلوبة إلى المسافة السالفة الذكر وذلك ما لم تقتنع السلطة المنفذة بأن المرافق الصحية المقترحة ومصدر المياه البديل صحي وكاف. 
‌ب. أن تكون وسائل الإضاءة والتهوية سواء أكانت طبيعية أم صناعية كافية ومناسبة. 
‌ج. إلا يكون المبنى قريبا من مبان أخرى بحيث يحجب عنها الضوء أو يعوق مرور الهواء حولها.
‌د. أن يراعى في تصميم البناء ومواده المستعملة توفير الثبات والوقاية من عوامل الطقس، وأن لا يكون هناك خطورة من قابلية تلك المواد للاشتعال.
مادة – 9 -
يجوز للسلطة المنفذة أن تنظم بقرار، الأمور المتعلقة بما يلي: - 
1- تشييد المباني، ونوعية الخامات التي يمكن استعمالها لتوفير الثبات المطلوب. 
2- الفراغات والافنية حول المباني. 
3- كيفية توفير الإضاءة والتدفئة في المباني. 
4- الحد الأدنى الجائز قبوله لإبعاد الغرف المعدة للسكنى أو العمل أو أي غرض آخر. 
5- الوسائل الخاصة بتوفر وخزن المياه الصحية في حالة عدم توفر مياه المورد العمومي. 
6- وسائل الصرف والتخلص من الفضلات السائلة أو الجافة. 
7- تحديد الاحتياطات اللازمة لتجنب خطر اشتعال الحرائق ووسائل النجاة منها. 
8- طريقة الاخطارات وإيداع الخرائط والمقاطع والمواصفات والبيانات التوضيحية. 
9- مراقبة العمل وفحص المجاري وقيام السلطة المنفذة بأخذ عينات من المواد المستعلمة في المباني. 
10- الترتيبات الخاصة بخزن وتحضير الأطعمة. 
11- تحديد الاشتراطات والمواصفات العامة أو الخاصة بالمباني ذات الطبيعة الخاصة كالمدارس والمستشفيات والسجون والمعامل والمحال العامة والمحال التجارية والصناعية وغيرها من المحال المقلقة للراحة والمضرة بالصحة والخطرة. 
12- المواصفات الخاصة بعدد ونوع الموافق الصحية.
مادة – 10 –
معاينة المباني
1- تتولى السلطة المنفذة الكشف عن حالة المباني، ويسوغ للمفتشين المفوضين التابعين لها دخول أي مبنى أو جزء منه لمعاينة حالة البناء، شريطة إلا يكون ذلك في أوقات غير مناسبة، أو دون مراعاة للعرف . 
2- تعد السلطة المنفذة تقريرا فنيا عن حالة البناء وترفع الأمر إلى المحكمة في الأحوال الآتية: - 
أولا - إذا تبين للسلطة المنفذة أن البناء أصبح في حالة خطرة، أو أنه يتحمل ثقلا من شأنه تعريض حياة السكان للخطر أو يخشى منه على سلامة الجيران أو سلامة المارة في الطريق. 
وللمحكمة، في هذه الحالة إذا ثبت لها أن الخطر ناتج عن حالة المبنى أو تصميمه أن تأمر مالك البناء بالقيام بالأعمال اللازمة لتجنب الخطر أو تأمر، بناء على طلب المالك، بهدم المبنى أو الجزء الذي ينجم عنه الخطر مع إلزامه بإزالة الأنقاض المترتبة على ذلك.
أما إذا ثبت للمحكمة أن الخطر ناتج عن تحميل المبنى أو هيكله أكثر من الطاقة المسموح بها فلها أن تأمر بتقييد استعمال المبنى في حدود طاقته إلى أن يتم القيام بتقوية المبنى أو إعادة بنائه من قبل مالكه وحينئذ يجوز للمالك طلب رفع قيود الاستعمال. 
ثانيا - إذا تبين للسلطة المنفذة أن حالة لبناء أصبحت خربة بحيث يخشى منه على سلامة العقارات المجاورة. 
إذا ثبت ذلك للمحكمة، كان لها أن تأمر مالك البناء أو المسئول عنه بالقيام بأعمال التدعيم أو الترميم أو الإصلاح اللازمة أو تأمر بناء على طلب المالك بهدم المبنى أو أي جزء منه وإزالة الانقاض. وفصل المجاري ومصادر المياه بطريقة صحيحة تقبلها السلطة المنفذة، مع إلزامه بالمحافظة على سلامة جدران المباني الملاصقة لمنع تأثرات الجو وكذلك إلزام المالك باتباع جميع الخطوات اللازمة التي تطلبها السلطة المنفذة لتحول دون حدوث خطر على المباني الملاصقة. 
ثالثا – إذا كان المبنى أو أي جزء منه يستعمل للسكن وكان من رأي السلطة المنفذة أن المبنى أصبح غير صالح لسكنى الإنسان. 
للمحكمة في هذه الحالة إذا ثبت لديها ذلك أن تأمر بهدم المنية أو أي جزء من وإزالة الأنقاض أو تأمر في حالة تعذر الهدم بمنع استعمال المبنى أو أي جزء منه لسكنى الإنسان. 
3- الأحكام الصادرة في الحالات الثلاث المشار إليها في الفقرة (2) يجوز استئنافها في خلال أربعة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها. 
4- إذا امتنع المحكوم عليه عند تنفيذ الحكم في المدة المحددة المنصوص عليها في الحكم للتنفيذ، جاز للسلطة المنفذة أن تقوم بتنفيذ الحكم واستيفاء المصاريف والنفقات من المحكوم عليه بالطريق الإداري. 
ولا يجوز للسلطة المنفذة قيام بتنفيذ ما أمر به الحكم بالطريق الإداري طالما أن ميعاد استئناف الحكم قائم. 
مادة – 11 –
تطوير مناطق السكن الخطرة 
والمضرة بالصحة العامة
1- عندما تقتنع الوزارة بوجود نقص في المساكن المناسبة بإحدى المناطق أو أن أغلب المنازل في منطقة ما غير صالحة للسكن لكونها خربة أو مزدحمة أو ذات تنظيم سيئ فعلى الوزارة أن تعمل بالتعاون مع الجهات الحكومية المختصة على إعداد الدراسات ووضع المخططات والمشروعات الإسكانية المناسبة لتطوير تلك المناطق أو لبناء مساكن جديدة. 
2- تقدم الدراسات والمخططات أو المشروعات السالفة الذكر إلى مجلس التخطيط والتنسيق بعرضها على مجلس الوزراء توطئة لإقرارها والعمل على تنفيذها في حدود الاعتمادات المالية التي تخصص لهذا الغرض. 
الفصل الثالث
المجاري والمصارف
مادة – 12 –
إنشاء المجاري العامة والمصارف
تلتزم كل سلطة منفذة، في حدود إمكانياتها المتاحة بأن تنشىء المجاري اللازمة والكافية في نطاق دائرة اختصاصها والقيام بما تراه ضروريا من إنشاءات أو أعمال لازمة للتخلص من مخلفات المجاري أو معالجتها بطريقة فعالة، وذلك طبقا للأحكام المبينة في المواد التالية. 
ويجوز للسلطة المنفذة أن تقوم بالإنشاءات والأعمال السالفة الذكر خارج حدود منطقة اختصاصها بشرط الحصول على موافقة الوزارة. 

مادة – 13 –
للسلطة المنفذة: - 
‌أ) أن تنشئ المجاري العامة تحت سطح أو فوق أي شارع من الشوارع العامة أو تحت سطح أو فوق أية أرض تقع خارج نطاق الشارع العام بعد إرسال اخطار مناسب لمالك الأرض أو من يشغلها. 
‌ب) أن تقيم مشروعات صرف مخلفات المجاري على أية أرض استكملت أو اكتسبت ملكيتها بصورة قانونية لهذا الغرض. 
‌ج) أن تحصل بالطريق الودي سواء عن طريق الشراء او الإيجار أو بأي تصرف آخر على أية شبكة للمجاري أو مشروع لصرف المجاري أو على حق استعمال هذه الشبكة أو المشروع. 
فإذا ترتب على الأعمال الإنشائية المبينة في هذه المادة أية تلف أو نقص في قيمة ممتلكات غير مملوكة للسلطة المنفذة، وجب على هذه السلطة أن تدفع تعويضا مناسبا للمالك. 
مادة – 14 -
1- يجوز للسلطة المنفذة أن تقرر في أي وقت أن أي شبكة مجار أو عملية صرف مخلفات المجاري تقع في دائرة اختصاصها أو تكون مخصصة لتلك المنطقة أو جزء منها سوف تؤول ملكيتها إليها اعتبارا من التاريخ المحدد في القرار الصادر منها في هذا الشأن وذلك شريطة أن ترسل السلطة المنفذة التي تنوي إصدار مثل هذا القرار اخطارا بمقترحاتها إلى مالك أو مالكي شبكة المجاري أو عملية الصرف المبينة كما لا يجوز للسلطة المنفذة أن تتخذ أي إجراء في هذا الشأن إلا بعد انقضاء شهرين ودون أن يقدم صاحب الشأن معارضة في مقترحات السلطة المنفذة حسبما هو مشار إليه في البند الثالث من هذه المادة أو حسبما تكون عليه الحال بعد تسوية تلك المعارضة. 
2- يجوز لمالك أو أي من مالكي شبكة مجاري أو عملية صرف مخلفات المجاري أن يطلب من السلطة المنفذة إصدار مثل القرار المنوه عنه في البند الأول السابق. 
3- للمالك المتضرر من مقترحات السلطة المنفذة في حالة إصدار القرار المشار إليه في البند الأول من هذه المادة أن يقوم تظلما للوزير الذي تتبعه السلطة المنفذة في خلال شهرين من تاريخ اخطاره بالمقترحات، كما أن للمالك المتضرر من رفض السلطة المنفذة إصدار القرار المشار إليه وفقا لأحكام الفقرة (2) من هذه المادة أن يقدم تظلما للوزير المختص بشئون السلطة المنفذة في أي وقت بعد استلام مذكرة الرفض أو في أي وقت بعد انقضاء شهرين من تاريخ تقديم الطلب إذا لم يتسلم ردا عليه. 
وللوزير الحق في إقرار مقترحات السلطة المنفذة أو عدم إقرارها أو أن يصدر، حسبما تكون عليه الحال، قرارا كان في إمكان السلطة المنفذة أن تصدره، وفي هذه الحالة يكون لقرار الوزير نفس القوة كما لو كان صادرا من قبل السلطة المنفذة.
وعلى الوزير إذا أرتأى أن ذلك مناسبا، أن يحدد الشروط المطلوبة كالشروط الخاصة بدفع التعويضات من قبل السلطة المنفذة على ألا يصبح هذا القرار نافذ المفعول إلا بعد قبول تلك الشروط. 
4- على السلطة المنفذة أو الوزير التابعة له هذه السلطة في حالة التظلم، أن تراعي عند إصدار أي قرار منصوص عليه في هذه المادة، الاعتبارات والظروف التالية: - 
‌أ- ما إذا كانت شبكة المجاري أو أعمال صرف مخلفات المجاري موضوع القرار تتلاءم مع أو مطلوبة لأي مشروع عام للمجاري أو لمعالجة مخلفات المجاري تكون السلطة المنفذة قد أعدته أو تنوي إعداده لمنطقتها أو لأي جزء منها. 
‌ب- ما إذا كانت الشبكة قد شيدت تحت طريق رئيسي أو تحت أرض محجوزة لطريق. 
‌ج- عدد المباني التي أعدت الشبكة لخدمتها وما إذا كان من المحتمل ان تخدم مباني إضافية مع مراعاة قربها من مبان أخرى أو احتمالات الوسع مستقبلا. 
‌د- طريقة تشييد الشبكة أو عملية الصرف وحالتها الراهنة. 
‌ه- في حالة توقع المعارضة من المالك وما إذا كان إصدار القرار المقترح سوف يصيبه بضرر بالغ. 
5- لكل شخص كان له حق استعمال شبكة للمجاري مباشرة قبل صدور القرار المنوه عنه في هذه المادة أن يستمر في استعمالها أو في استعمال بديل لها وبنفس القدر كما لو كان القرار لم يصدر. 
6- يجوز أن يقتصر القرار الصادر أو الطلب المقدم بصدوره طبقا لأحكام هذه المادة على جزء فقط من شبكة المجاري. 
7- عند قيام السلطة المنفذة ببحث موضوع إصدار قرار طبقا لأحكام هذه المادة يتعلق بشبكة مجار أو عملية صرف مجار واقعة ضمن دائرة اختصاص سلطة منفذة أخرى أو واقعة ضمن دائرتها ولكنها تخدم منطقة أو جزءا من منطقة تابعة لسلطة أخرى وجب عليها أن تقدم مذكرة بذلك لتلك السلطة الأخرى، ولا يجوز أن يصدر لقرار ما لم توافق السلطة الأخرى على ذلك.
وللوزارة بعد عرض الأمر عليها أن تقرر الاستغناء عن مثل هذه الموافق، والقرار الذي يصدر من الوزارة في هذا الشأن يجوز أن يكون غير معلق على شروط أو خاضع لشروط ترى الوزارة انه من المناسب وضعها. 
8- إذا أصدرت السلطة المنفذة قرارا بموجب أحكام هذه المادة يتعلق بشبكة مجار أو عملية صرف مخلفات مجار واقعة في نطاق دائرة سلطة أخرى وجب عليها أن ترسل مذكرة بذلك لتلك السلطة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة – 15 -
للسلطة المنفذة أن تتفق مع أي شخص يرغب في إنشاء أو بناء شبكة مجار أو عملية صرف مخلفات المجاري إعداد الشبكة أو عملية لصرف طبقا لشروط يتم الاتفاق عليها، على انه عند إنجاز العمل أو في تاريخ محدد أو عند إتمام الأشياء المتفق عليها تؤول ملكية الشبكة أو العميلة، وسوف يصبح مثل هذا الاتفاق نافذ المفعول في مواجهة السلطة من قبل المالك أو الحائز ابتداء من الوقت الذي يمكن فيه لشبكة أو عملية لصرف خدمة أية بناية. 
مادة – 16 -
1- إذا قدم أحد الأشخاص طلبا لبناء مصرف أو شبكة مجار فللسلطة المنفذة أن رأت أن المصرف المقترح أو الشبكة المطلوب تنفيذها تشكل أو من المرجح أن تشكل جزءا من شبكة المجاري العامة التي تنفذها أو من المحتمل أن نفذها السلطة، جاز لها أن تطلب من هذا الشخص أن يبني الشبكة أو المصرف بمواصفات تغير المواصفات المقدمة منه بالنسبة للخامات المستعملة، حجم الأنابيب، العمق، الانحدار، أو الصب أو غير ذلك أو بالنسبة لطريقة الإنشاء.
وعلى الطالب أن يلتزم بالمواصفات التي تحددها السلطة المنفذة، على انه إذا لحقه من ضرر من ذلك كان له أن يتظلم في خلال ثمانية وعشرين يوما للوزير التابعة له السلطة المنفذة.
وللوزير عدم الموافقة على هذه المتطلبات أو الموافقة عليها بعد تعديلها أو بدون تعديلها.
2- إذا طلبت السلطة المنفذة من أي شخص أن يبني شبكة مجار أو مصرفا بمواصفات معينة وفق ما هو منصوص عليه في البند (1) السابق، ولم يلتزم بالمواصفات المطلوبة، يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز (خمسمائة) دينار، مع إلزامه ببناء الشبكة أو المصرف طبقا للمواصفات التي حددها السلطة المنفذة. 
3- تدفع السلطة المنفذة في حالة استعمال الصلاحيات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة، للشخص الذي أشاء المصرف أو شبكة المجاري المصاريف الإضافية المناسبة التي يكون قد تكلفها نتيجة لالتزامه بمتطلبات السلطة، كما أنها تلتزم بأن تدفع له من وقت إلى آخر قدرا مناسبا من تكاليف الإصلاح أو الصيانة نتيجة التزامه بمتطلبات السلطة، كما انها تلتزم بأن تدفع له من وقت إلى آخر قدرا مناسبا من تكاليف الإصلاح أو الصيانة نتيجة التزامه بمتطلبات السلطة وذلك إلى حين أن يخصص المصرف أو شبكة المجاري للمنفعة العامة.
وفي حالة الخلاف على أي مبلغ من المبالغ الواجبة الدفع بمقتضى أحكام هذا البند تفصل المحكمة المختصة في هذا الخلاف بناء على طلب يقدم من صاحب الشأن. 
مادة – 17 –
للسلطة المنفذة الحق في أن تغير من حجم أو مجرى أي من المجاري العامة التي آلت ملكيتها إليها، ولها أن توقف أو تمنع استعمالها كلية أو أن توقف استعمالها بالنسبة لصرف المياه العفنة أو بالنسبة للمياه السطحية، ولكنه قبل اتخاذ هذا لإجراء يجب على السلطة أن توفر لاستعمال أي شخص كان من حقه استعمال هذه المجاري لأي غرض مجاري أخرى مساوية لها في الكفاءة لاستعمال هذا الشخص ولنفس الغرض، وسوف تقوم السلطة بتوصيل مجاريه أو مصارفه إلى المجاري البديلة على نفقتها. 
مادة – 18 -
يجب على كل سلطة منفذة صيانة وتنظيف وتفريغ أو نزح جميع شبكات المجاري العامة المملوكة لها، ويجوز لها وفقا لما هو مبين في المادة التالية أن تسترد في بعض الأحوال التكاليف أو جزءا من التكاليف التي أنفقتها على صيانة أي جزء من شبكة المجاري العامة. 
مادة – 19 –
1- تراعى أحكام البند (4) من هذه المادة في حالة قيام السلطة المنفذة بصيانة أي جزء من شبكة مجار عامة، ولها أن تسترد من الملاك الحاليين للمباني التي يخدمها هذا الجزء مصروفات الصيانة المناسبة التي انفقتها وبالنسبة التي تراها عادلة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الظروف والأحوال الراهنة بكل حالة، كالفائدة التي عادت على كل مالك من صيانة هذا الجزء من شبكة المجاري، مسافة امتداد الشبكة في الأرض الخاصة بكل مالك، الموقع الذي استدعى القيام بعملية الصيانة، المسئولية الناشئة عن أي عمل أو أهمال أوجب القيام بأعمال الصيانة. فإذا لم يكن رأي السلطة المنفذة ضرورة للقيام بأي عمل فوري وجب عليها اخطار جميع ملاك المباني التي يخدمها هذا الجزء من شبكة المجاري بالأعمال التي ترى السلطة القيام بها وذلك قبل بدء العمل فيها بسبعة أيام على الأقل وتنظر في وجهات النظر التي قد تقدم إليها من الملاك عن مدى حاجة إلى الأعمال المقترحة أو طريقة تنفيذها وذلك خلال سبعة أيام من اخطارهم بأعمال الإصلاح. 
وتعني كلمة صيانة أي جزء من شبكة المجاري العامة في أحكام هذه المادة، أعمال التصليح والتجديد والتحسين. 
ولا يشمل التحسين هنا إلا الأعمال الضرورية لهذا الجزء ليصبح كافيا لخدمة المباني المتصلة به قبل إجراء الحسين مباشرة. 
2- إذا قامت السلطة المنفذة أثناء عملية صيانة أي جزء من شبكة مجار عامة تسري عليه أحكام هذه المادة، بتحسين أو توسيع هذا الجزء من المجاري لجعله قادرا على خدمة مبان إضافية، فيكون للسلطة المنفذة الحق في أن تتقاضى من ملاك المباني التي تخدمها شبكة المجاري الحالية ما يعادل فقط القيمة اللازمة لأعمال الصيانة الضرورية لذلك الجزء لتجعله كافيا لصرف مجاري المباني التي كان يخدمها قبل إجراء التحسين والتوسيع. 
وسوف لا تسري أحكام هذه المادة على ما يتم من عمال الصيانة مستقبلا بالنسبة لهذا الجزء من شبكة المجاري. 
3- كل خلاف يقام حول تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة على أي جزء من شبكة المجاري أو بضرورة العمليات التي قامت بها السلطة المنفذة من حيث مقدار التكاليف المناسبة أو من حيث عدالة توزيعها أو تقسيمها تفصل فيه المحكمة المختصة بناء على طلب السلطة المنفذة لاسترداد المصروفات التي تكبدتها، أو طلب من الملاك المعنيين. 
4- تسري أحكام هذه المادة على أي جزء من شبكة المجاري العامة كانت مسئولية صيانته من واجب الأفراد لا السلطة المنفذة وذلك إلى أن يصبح ذلك الجزء تحت إشراف السلطة.
مادة – 20 –
1- لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يلقى، أو يفرغ، أو يحول، أو يمسح، أو يأذن بأن يلقى أو يفرغ أو يمرر إلى شبكة مجار عامة أو أي مصرف أو عملية صرف متصلة بشبكة مجار عام أي بخار فائض أو أي سائل تزيد درجة حرارته على 45 درجة مئوية أو أي فضلات كيميائية سواء كانت تلك المواد منفردة أو أنه باتحادها مع محتويات شبكة المجاري أو الصرف ينشأ عنها إزعاج أو خطر أو الأضرار الصحة العامة. 
2- كل من يخالف أحكام هذه المادة يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على (خمسين ) دينار.
الفصل الرابع
مراقبة المصادر العامة للمياه
مادة – 21 -
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم (2) لسنة 1971 بشأن مراقبة وتنظيم التحكم في المياه، يجب على كل سلطة منفذة في نطاق المنطقة التي تشرف عليها أن: - 
(أ‌) تتخذ الخطوات اللازمة للتحقق من كفاية وصلاحية مصادر المياه في المنطقة من حين لآخر. 
(ب‌) توفر في حدود الامكانيات المتاحة، مصدرا كافيا للمياه الصالحة للاستعمال المنزلي على بعد معقول من كل منزل. 
مادة – 22 –
إذا لم تتمكن السلطة المنفذة من توفير مصدر كاف للمياه الصالحة للاستعمال المنزلي على بعد معقول من أي منزل، فيجوز لها أن تزود صاحب العقار أو حائزه بمطهر مناسب لتطهير المياه المستعملة. 
مادة – 23 –
1- ترفض السلطة المنفذة مشروعات المباني الجديدة المعروضة عليها للموافقة ما لم: - 
‌أ- يقدم إليها عرض تعتقد أنه مناسب لتوفير مصدر كاف من المياه الصالحة للاستعمال المنزلي لجميع السكان داخل المبنى أو على مسافة معقولة منه. 
‌ب- تعتقد أن ذلك العرض سوف يتم تنفيذه. 
2- يجوز لمن يلحقه ضرر من قرار السلطة المنفذة أن يتظلم من هذا القرار أمام الوزير التابعة له السلطة المنفذة. 
مادة – 24 –
إذا تبين للسلطة لمنفذة بأنه: -
أ - لا يوجد بداخل منزل مخصص للسكن أو بالقرب منه مصدر صالح للمياه كاف للسكان. 
ب - وأن هذا المصدر يجب أن يوفره مالك المنزل. 
فيكون لها الحق في أن توجه اخطارا للمالك تطلب بموجبه أن يوفر المالك أو يكفل توفير مثل هذا المصدر خلال مدة محددة لا تقل عن واحد وعشرين يوما. 
فإذا عجز المالك عن تنفيذ ما يتضمنه الاخطار. جاز للسلطة المنفذة اتخاذ ما يلزم لتنفيذ العمل المطلوب على حساب المالك أو تحت مسئوليته فضلا عن مطالبته بالتكاليف التي أنفقتها السلطة.
يجوز للمالك في خلال واحد وعشرين يوما من تاريخ تسلمه الاخطار السالف الذكر أن يتظلم للوزير التابعة له السلطة المنفذة في الأحوال الآتية: - 
‌أ) إذا لم تكن هناك حاجة لهذا المورد. 
‌ب) إذا لم يكن الوقت المحدد للتنفيذ كافيا. 
‌ج) إذا كانت السلطة المنفذة هي المسئولة عن توفير مصدر المياه.
‌د) إذا كان ينبغي أن تتحمل السلطة المنفذة قرارا من قيمة التكلفة. 
ولا يجوز في حالة تقديم هذا التظلم أن يبدأ العمل قبل البت فيه. 
مادة – 25 -
تقوم الوزارة باستشارة الجهة المختصة بمصادر المياه في شأن الموارد اللازمة لتوفير المياه. 
مادة – 26 –
إعداد أو معالجة مياه المورد
تضع الوزارة شروط إعداد أو معالجة مياه مواد عام لتأمين توفير مياه صالحة للشرب. 
مادة – 27 –
التطهير
إذا كان المورد المستخدم والمعالجة التي اتبعت في إعداد مياهه لا يوفران بصفة دائمة مياها للشرب طبقا للمواصفات البكتريولوجية اللازمة حسب المادة 32 من هذا القانون، فيجب استخدام الكلور بصفة دائمة للتطهير بعد آخر مرحلة من مراحل معالجة مياه المورد. 
وتكون كمية الكلور المستعمل كافية بحيث تبقى منها كمية يمكن قياسها في الجزء الأكبر من شبكة التوزيع بحيث تكون كافية لتوفير الوقاية اللازمة من أي تلوث يحدث بطريقة عرضية أثناء عملية التوزيع ولتعطي دليلا على أن عملية التطهير قد تمت. ويجوز في حالة توزيع المياه خلال شبكة أنابيب، استخدام الكلورامين بديلا عن الكلور للتطهير. 
وعلى السلطة المنفذة أن تتأكد من أن جميع المياه المحلاة المقدمة للجمهور قد عولجت بحيث يبقى بها كمية الكلور التي تحددها تلك السلطة. 
مادة – 28 –
الصيانة
لا يسمح بتوزيع أي مياه من أي أنبوب أو خط رئيسي يكون قد أعد أو أصلح حديثا ما لم يطهر ذلك الأنبوب أو الخط تطهيرا جيدا. 
مادة – 29 –
التنظيف
يوضع نظام لدفع المياه داخل أجزاء شبكة التوزيع التي تكون حركة جريان الماء بها ضعيفة وذلك لمنع ترسب الشوائب في الأنابيب أو الخطوط الرئيسية، ويكون من واجبات السلطة المنفذة أن تراعى قدر الإمكان أن تكون جميع الخطوط الرئيسية للمياه متصلة ببعضها بطريقة تجعل جريان المياه مستمراً ومن ثم تقلل من حالات توقف المياه في تلك الخطوط الرئيسية إلى أدنى حد. 

مادة – 30 –
التوزيع
يجب أن يوجد ضغط موجب في جميع أجزاء شبكة التوزيع لاستمرار توفر المياه، ولتجنب نفاذ أي مياه ملوثة إلى داخل الشبكة بسبب وجود ثقوب في الأنابيب، أو عدم أحكام توصيل أجزائها.
كما يجب المحافظة على استمرار توفر هذه الضغوط الموجبة دائما عن طريق إنشاء مضخات تقوية متى دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك بحيث تكون كافية لرفع المياه إلى الطابق العلوي لأعلى بناية توزع عليها المياه من الخط الرئيسي. 
مادة – 31 –
المواصفات
يجب أن تكون أية مياه داخل شبكة التوزيع خالية من جرثومة ايسكرتيشيا كولاى (Escherichia Coli) أو من جرائيم الكوليفورم ( Coliform ) سواء كانت المياه قد طهرت كيميائيا أو أنها نقية طبيعيا، وعلى وجه العموم يمكن اعتبار مصدر المياه في هذا المستوى إذا وجدت جرثومة واحدة من الكوليفورم في أقل من (5%) من العينات التي تم فحصها وبشرط أن يتم سنويا فحص مائة عينة مقدار كل منها (100) سم مكعب، ويجري فحص مياه المصادر عن طريق السلطة المنفذة لاكتشاف وجود جرثومة الكوليفورم بالطرق الحديثة المتداولة في المراجع العلمية المختارة عن فحص مياه الشرب وذلك وفقا للقرارات التي تصدرها الوزارة في هذا الشان من حين لآخر.
مادة – 32 –
المواد الكيميائية السامة
يجب أن تكون المصادر العامة للمياه العامة للمياه خالية من المواد الكيميائية السامة الموضحة أدناه بكميات أكثر من التركيزات المبينة أمام كل منها والتي وضعت على اساس أن متوسط استهلاك الفرد من المياه هو 2/1 2 لتراً يومياً. 
المادة حد التركيز
الزرنيخ 05رمليجرام في اللتر 
الكادميوم 01رمليجرام في اللتر
السيانيد 05ر مليجرام في اللتر
الرصاص 10ر مليجرام في اللتر
الزئبق 001ر مليجرام في اللتر
سلينيوم 01ر مليجرام في اللتر

وتتبع السلطة المنفذة في فحص هذه المواد الكيماوية السامة الطريقة الموضحة في الطبعات الحديثة المتداولة في المراجع العلمية المختارة عن فحص مياه الشرب.
مادة – 33 -
تقوم السلطة المنفذة بأخذ عينات مياه من جميع المباني بصفة دورية وفحصها للأغراض التالية: - 
‌أ. الفحص الطبيعي والكيميائي. 
‌ب. الفحص البكترولوجي.
‌ج. تحديد كمية الكلور المتبقية.
الفصل الخامس
المرافق الصحية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة – 34 -
لا يجوز وضع مرافق صحية داخل أية غرفة تفتح مباشرة على غرفة المعيشة أو على غرفة يحضر فيها الطعام أو على غرفة لا تتوفر فيها التهوية الكافية. ويجب قبل الشروع في البناء عرض الخرائط التي توضح أماكن إقامة المرافق الصحية بالمباني على السلطة المنفذة لإقرارها.
مادة – 35 -
لا يسمح بوجود أي مرحاض عير متصل بمصرف عام أو بشبكة مجار عامة داخل أو تحت سقف مشترك أو على مسافة أقل من اثنين وعشرين مترا من أي مورد مياه يستعمل للشرب أو للأغراض المنزلية أو أن يكون في موقع بحيث يرجح أن يؤثر على مثل هذا المورد. 
مادة – 36 -
يراعى في تصميم جميع المراحيض أن يكون مانعا من دخول الذباب. 
مادة – 37 -
لا يجوز إنشاء أي مرحاض ذي دلو إلا إذا كان مطابقا للاشتراطات الصحية التي تحددها السلطة المنفذة. 
مادة – 38 -

تقوم السلطة المنفذة بوضع الموصفات الخاصة بخزانات التحليل من حيث سمعتها أو انتظام تنظيفها أو مراقبة وسائل صرف محتوياتها وخاصة إلى موارد المياه المحتمل استعمالها، ولتلافي حدوث أضرار أو مضايقات نتيجة للصرف في أية بركة، خندق، قناة أو مجرى مائي أو لعدم تلويث أو فساد أي مورد مائي. 
مادة – 39 –
تختص السلطة المنفذة بالأمور الآتية: - 
1- الموافقة على جميع أنوع المرافق الصحية سواء في المباني أو الأماكن العامة على أن يراعى في حالة الأماكن العامة وضع تلك المرافق في مواقع بحيث لا تسبب مضايقة للجمهور. 
2- اعتماد مواصفات وأنواع المرافق الصحية الخاصة بجميع العقارات، ويشمل ذلك المساكن الخاصة والمصانع والمعامل والمحال التجارية والمدارس والسجون والفنادق ومحلات الترفيه العامة. 
3- اعتماد أنواع مواصفات المرافق الصحية لأي مشروع إسكان جديد. 
4- الموافقة على الرسومات التي توضح طريقة التفتيش على شبكة المجاري أو المصارف وطريقة تنظيفها. 
5- وضع مواصفات المراحيض الخاصة بالمباني التي لا تتوفر فيها طريقة الطرد المائي للفضلات واعتماد تلك المواصفات وتطبيقها. 
6- التفتيش على المرافق الصحية في جميع المباني العامة والسجون، الفنادق، المطاعم، محلات الترفيه، المصانع والمحلات التجارية للتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات المطلوب ومن نظافتها.
الفصل السادس
جمع القمامة والتخلص منها
مادة – 40 –
تقوم السلطة المنفذة بتأدية الخدمات التالية: - 
‌أ. جمع القمامة من المنازل، الفنادق، المحلات، الأسواق أو من أي عقار آخر والتخلص منها، في أماكن بعيدة عن المناطق السكنية. 
‌ب. تنظيف المراحيض العامة بمختلف أشكالها وأنواعها. 
‌ج. مسح الخزانات من الفضلات الآدمية. 
ويجوز فرض رسوم عن هذه الخدمات.
مادة – 41 –
يجوز للسلطة المنفذة أن تصرف عند الطلب ولفترة محدد وكوسيلة حفظ مؤقتة أوعية لحفظ القمامة وذلك للمعارض، الأسواق و أماكن الترفيه العامة المقامة في الخلاء وغيرها من الأماكن مقابل أجرة معقولة تحددها السلطة المنفذة. 
مادة – 42 -
يجوز للسلطة المنفذة التي تتولى نقل القمامة إلزام صاحب أو شاغل المبنى بأن يوفر أعدادا كافية من الأواني المناسبة لحفظ القمامة قبل نقلها، ولا يجوز إلقاء مخلفات سائلة في هذه الأواني ما لم تكن هناك موافقة كتابية من السلطة المنفذة.
مادة – 43 –
تضع السلطة المنفذة التي تتولى عملية نقل القمامة التعليمات الخاصة بواجبات أصحاب أو شاغلي المباني لتسهيل عملية النقل ولها أن تمنع أي شخص آخر من نقل القمامة.
مادة –44 –
تقوم السلطة المنفذة بتنظيف الشوارع والأماكن العامة، ولهذا الغرض يجب عليها أن توفر سلالا للمهملات لوضعها في الأماكن المناسبة، ويكون للسلطة المنفذة حق منع الأفراد من إلقاء المهملات أو أي نوع من القمامة في الشارع أو الأماكن العامة. 
وكل من خالف التعليمات الصادرة من السلطة المنفذة في المواد 42، 43، 44 يعاقب بغرامة قدرها ديناران. 
وتسري في شأن التصرف في هذه المخالفات الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة الخامسة من هذا القانون.
مادة – 45 –
يجب على السلطة المنفذة التي تقوم بتوفير الخدمات الخاصة بشأن التخلص من القمامة أن توفر الوسائل الحديثة اللازمة للتخلص من القمامة التي جمعت بمعرفته بحيث تمنع قيام أية ظروف من شأنها الأضرار بصحة السكان سواء في المنطقة التي جمعت القمامة منها أو في المنطقة التي أعدت للتخلص منها. 

الفصل السابع
دفن الموتى
مادة – 46 –
تنشئ السلطة المنفذة المقابر بقدر الحاجة إليها وازدياد عدد السكان، وتحدد موقعها تحديداً واضح المعالم على أن يراعى في ذلك اعتبار جميع صفات الأرض الجيولوجية والكيماوية والطبيعية. وأن لا يسبب موقع المقابر أي تلوث لمصادر المياه. 
مادة - 47 -
تحدد السلطة المنفذة اقل مسافة يجب توفرها لتفصل بين المساكن والمقابر المستحدثة وعليها أن تحفظ سجلات لجميع المقابر. 
مادة - 48 -
تقوم السلطة المنفذة بوضع القواعد المناسبة لدفن الموتى ويحدد العمق المناسب للدفن مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار في ذلك كله تعاليم الدين وطبيعة أرض المقبرة. 
مادة - 49 -
تحدد السلطة المنفذة الوقت الذي يجب انقضاؤه على الوفاة حتى يمكن السماح بدفن الجثة، وذلك ما لم تحدث الوفاة نتيجة لظروف خاصة مثل القتل ويكون التحديد في الحالات التي تعينها الشريعة وفقا للمدة التي تحددها. 
مادة – 50 –
على السلطة المنفذة أن تراعي أن لا تخرج أية جثة من قبرها إلا بمراجعة القضاة الشرعيين وبإذن من الشرطة. 
مادة – 51 –
على السلطة المنفذة أن تراعي أن يتبع الأشخاص المكلفون باستخراج الجثث وأسبابه التعاليم الدينية والشروط الصحية. 
مادة – 52 -
يتولى أقارب المتوفى عمل الترتيبات اللازمة لدفن جثته، ويجوز للسلطة المنفذة أن تتولى ذلك في بعض الأحوال وبصفة خاصة في حالة وفاة شخص نتيجة لإصابته بمرض معد، وذلك مع التقيد بأحكام الشريعة وإشراف أقارب المتوفى أن وجدوا. 
مادة – 53 -
تعين السلطة المنفذة موظفا مسئولا عن المقابر، وتحدد واجباته. 
مادة – 54 -
للسلطة المنفذة إيقاف الدفن في أية مقبرة أو إغلاقها إذا تبين أي ضرر صحي من استمرار استعمالها. 
الفصل الثامن
الأسواق
مادة – 55 -
يجوز للسلطة المنفذة أن تخصص منطقة أو مبنى ليقام عليه السوق ولها أن تحدد الأيام والأوقات التي يفتح فيها السوق. 
مادة – 56 –
للسلطة المنفذة أن تقرر رسوما على الأكشاك التي تقام في السوق والحيوانات أو الطيور أو الدواجن وأية عروض أخرى تباع فيه. 
مادة – 57 –
يجوز للسلطة المنفذة أن تحظر بيع بعض السلع في السوق، أو أن تخصص أقساما محددة من السوق لبيع أنواع معينة من السلع. 
مادة – 58 -
تخول السلطة المنفذة صلاحية وضع التعليمات الخاصة بما يلي: - 
أ - تنظيم استعمال السوق. 
ب – منع وقوع المخالفات، وعلى وجه الخصوص المخالفات المضرة بالصحة العامة، أو ما من شأنه إعاقة العمل داخل السوق أو في مداخله. 
مادة – 59 –
تكون السلطة المنفذة مسئولة عن إزالة القمامة خلال المدة المحددة لفتح السوق وبعد إنتهاء العمل فيه.

مادة – 60 –
على السلطة المنفذة أن توفر مصدرا صحيا وكافيا للمياه، وأن تقوم بإنشاء المغاسل والمراحيض الكافية في السوق أو بالقرب منه، وأن تعين ملاحظا للمحافظة على سلامة محتويات هذه المرافق ونظافتها. 
الفصل التاسع
المتطلبات الصحية للميناء
مادة – 61 -
لا يجوز استخدام أي ميناء. ما لم تتوفر فيه المتطلبات الصحية التي يوافق عليها وزير الصحة، ولا تصدر لموافقة إلا إذا اقتنع وزير الصحة بكفاية ما يأتي: - 
‌أ. مصدر للمياه الصالحة بالميناء. 
‌ب. وسائل التخلص من فضلات السفن أو الميناء. 
‌ج. وسائل التخزين وخاصة للبضائع سريعة العطب أو التلف. 
‌د. وسائل فعالة لمكافحة القوارض والحشرات. 
مادة – 62 -
يجوز للجهة المختصة، بناء على طلب من وزير الصحة أن تأمر بإيقاف حركة السفر، الشحن، التفريغ، الصيانة إيقافا كليا أو جزئيا في أي ميناء أو جزء منه إذا كان هناك خطر على الصحة العامة.
مادة – 63 –
على ربان أية سفينة تستخدم لخزن الزيت أو لأية عمليات أخرى تتعلق بالزيت في ميناء بحري، أن يتخذ كافة الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع تسرب الزيت إلى مياه الميناء أو تلوث المياه الإقليمية التي تخضع لتفتيش السلطات الصحية. 
مادة – 63 –
يحظر على أي شخص، طبيعيا كان أم معنويا أن يلقى في البحر وفي حدود المياه الإقليمية المواد التالية: - 
الزيت، الشحم، الطمى، القمامة، مخلفات المجاري أو أية مادة أخرى تسبب تلوث المياه أو الشاطىء أو تكون ضارة بالملاحة أو تسبب ظروفا غير ملائمة لصناعة السفن أو لحياة الكائنات المائية أو ينشأ عنها ضرر بصحة الجمهور. 

مادة – 65 –
يحظر على أي شخص أن يدفن أية فضلات جافة أو سائلة أو مواد أخرى قد تسبب تلوث التربة داخل منطقة الميناء.
مادة – 66 -
الإجراءات الصحية على السفن
التطهير والتعفير وإبادة القوارض وغير ذلك من الإجراءات الصحية يتولى القيام بها المفتشون والمفوضون على ظهر أية سفينة في الميناء وذلك مع مراعاة ما يلي: -
‌أ. أن لا تسبب إزعاجا لأي شخص أو أذى لصحته.
‌ب. أن لا تسبب تأثيرا ضارا على هيكل السفينة أو طاقمها أو البضائع التي تحملها. 
‌ج. تجنب مخاطر الحريق وتلف الممتلكات. 
مادة – 67 -
على ربابنة السفن اتخاذ جميع التدابير لمنع انتقال الفئران من سفنهم إلى رصيف الميناء. 
مادة – 68 –
على جميع الشركات أصحاب الشأن ووكلائها في البحرين وربابنة السفن القادمة لأي ميناء من رحلة دولية، التعاون مع الوزارة وإعطاء كافة المعلومات والمساعدة في تفتيش السفن وفي اتخاذ أي إجراء صحي يقرره هذا القانون. 
مادة – 69 -
على سلطات الميناء أن تتعاون مع الوزارة تعاونا كاملا في حالة الحوادث ومكافحة العوامل البيئية وعليها أن تقدم لوزير الصحة تقارير دورية وأن تجيب على كل ما يوجه إليها من استفسارات ومساعدة المفتشين المفوضين أثناء تأدية واجباتهم الصحية. 
مادة – 70 -
كل مخالفة لأحكام المواد 63، 64، 67 من هذا القانون يعاقب عليها بغرامة لا تجاوز (1000) ألف دينار. وكل مخالفة لأحكام المادة 65 منه يعاقب عليها بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا. 

الفصل العاشر 
الفنادق – المطاعم – وغيرها من المحال العامة
مادة- 71 -
تسري أحكام هذا الفصل على المحال التالية: - 
‌أ. الفنادق. 
‌ب. المطاعم والمقاهي ومحلات الحلوى. 
‌ج. المحلات والأماكن العامة الأخرى، التي يصدر بإخضاعها لأحكام هذا الفصل قرار من وزير الصحة بالاشتراك مع وزير البلديات والزراعة. 
مادة – 72 –
تمسك السلطة المنفذة سجلا تقيد فيه المحال المشار إليها في المادة السابقة ويتضمن القيد أيضا في هذا السجل البيانات التالية: -
‌أ. اسم المالك أو الوكيل المدير أو المشرف على إدارته أو استغلاله. 
‌ب. عنوان المحل ورقمه والمنطقة الكائن فيها. 
‌ج. عدد الأشخاص المصرح بإقامتهم في الفندق. 
مادة – 73 –
1- تنظيم كيفية إمساك السجل المشار إليه في المادة السابقة، وتحدد الشروط الواجب توافرها لإجراء القيد، وأنواع الرسوم وفئاتها الواجب تحصيلها عند طلب إجراء القيد بقرار من وزير الصحة. 
2- تمنح السلطة المنفذة شهادة بإجراء القيد في السجل السالف الذكر مذكورا فيها اسم المالك أو الوكيل المدير أو المشرف على إدارة المحل أو استغلاله، وتمنح كذلك أي شهادة أخرى لتسهيل مهمة الرقابة على تلك المحال. 
3- لا يجوز إدارة تلك المحال أو استغلالها إلا بعد أجراء القيد في السجل المشار إليه في المادة (72) والحصول على الشهادات المنوه عنها في الفقرة السابقة. وكل مخالفة لأحكام هذه الفقرة يعاقب عليها بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا، ويجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بغلق المحل إلى أن يتم إجراء القيد في السجل وفقا لأحكام هذا الفصل. 
مادة – 74 –
لا يجوز للسلطة المنفذة منح الشهادة الدالة على إجراء القيد في السجل إلا بعد التحقق من كفاية الوسائل التالية: - 
‌أ. الإضاءة والتهوية، فإن كانت صناعية وجب أن تكون الوسائل صالحة للعمل أو التشغيل أو للاستفادة بها عند الحاجة. 
‌ب. المرافق الصحية. 
‌ج. غرف أو قاعات الطعام.
‌د. تأمين الوقاية والنجاة من الحريق. 
مادة – 75 –
على السلطة المنفذة أن تراعي الاشتراطات التالية عند منح الشهادة المشار إليها في المادة السابقة: - 
‌أ. عدم وجود ما من شأنه أن يسبب ضررا على الصحة العامة. 
‌ب. عدم وجود ما يسبب مضايقات أو اقلاقا لراحة سكان الحي. 
مادة – 76 -
تضع السلطة المنفذة التعليمات والقواعد الخاصة بتنظيم الأمور التالية: - 
‌أ. نظافة المحل، وعلى وجه الخصوص نظافة المطابخ وأية أمكنة أخرى يحضر فيها الطعام أو تخصص لتناوله. 
‌ب. نظافة العاملين أو المستخدمين في المحل. 
‌ج. الكشف على العاملين في المحل للتأكد من خلوهم من الأمراض المعدية، ومنحهم شهادات صحية بذلك. 
‌د. إجراءات التبليغ الفوري عن وجود حالة مرض معد أو وجود شخص أو أشخاص محملين بالحشرات. 
‌ه. طريقة عرض شهادة القيد وأية شهادات أخرى تمنحها السلطة المنفذة للدلالة على صلاحية المحل بحسب الغرض المعد لأجله. 
‌و. طريقة إمساك سجل خاص بأسماء وعناوين جميع الأشخاص المقيمين في الفندق. 
مادة- 77 -
1- تعين السلطة المنفذة مفتشين مفوضين يكون لهم الحق في اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية: - 
‌أ- التفتيش على جميع المحال المنوه عنها في هذا الفصل. 
‌ب- فحص جميع الشهادات. 
‌ج- التفتيش على المحال للتأكد من أنه ليس هناك أي ضرر على الصحة العامة. 
‌د- نقل أي شخص، موظفا أو زائراً، لفندق أو لمطعم أو لغيره من المحال المنوه عنها في المادة (71) وطلب فحصه إذا كان ذلك الشخص مصابا بمرض معد أو حاملا للحشرات. 
‌ه- تطهير أو تعفير الأدوات المستعملة من قبل الأشخاص المذكورين في الفقرة ( د ) السابقة. 
2- إذا لم يكن المحل مستوفيا للمتطلبات والقواعد الصحية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر أو أن حالة المحل تشكل خطرا على الصحة العامة، فيقوم المفتش المفوض بإصدار اخطار كتابي يوقع عليه مالك المحل أو المسئول عن إدارته، ينذره المفتش بموجبه بإزالة أسباب أو موضع المخالفة خلال فترة زمنية معقولة. 
فإذا لم يقم من وجه إليه الاخطار بتنفيذ متطلبات الاخطار خلال الفترة المحددة لذلك جاز للمفتش المفوض بعد موافقة السلطة المنفذة غلق المحل إداريا، وفي هذه الحالة يجوز التظلم من قرار الغلق أمام المحكمة الصغرى. 
وللمحكمة أن تأمر بمنح المتظلم مهلة إضافية لإزالة أسباب او موضع المخالفة أو لمنع تكرار حدوثها أو تأمر باستمرار الغلق، حسب الأحوال. 
مادة – 78 -
يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة دينار كل من: - 
‌أ. امتنع عن إبراز شهادة تسجيل المحل أو الشهادات الأخرى التي تصدرها السلطة المنفذة. 
‌ب. ارتكب تقصيرا في المحافظة على نظافة المحل. 
‌ج. لم يحتفظ بالسجل الخاص بأسماء وعناوين جميع الأشخاص المقيمين في الفندق أو العاملين في المحال المنوه عنها في المادة (71).
‌د. أهمل في التبليغ عن وجود حالات مرض معد أو عن وجود شخص أو أشخاص محملين بالحشرات ومقيمين في المحل. 
الفصل الحادي عشر
محلات قص الشعر وتزيينه
مادة – 79 –
تمسك السلطة المنفذة سجلا خاصا تقيد فيه جميع محلات قص الشعر أو تزيينه. 
مادة – 80 –
تصدر السلطة المنفذة التعليمات والاشتراطات الخاصة بما يلي: - 
‌أ. مصدر كاف للمياه. 
‌ب. وسائل كافية لجميع الشعر والتخلص منه. 
‌ج. نظافة المحل. 
‌د. تطير الآلات والمناشف. 
‌ه. احتياطات الأمان الخاصة بمجففات الشعر وكل الأجهزة الكهربائية المستعملة في المحل. 
‌و. منع استعمال أية مادة تسبب ضررا بصحة الزبائن. 
‌ز. التهوية والإضاءة الكافية بشرط أن تكون صالحة للعمل إذا كانت صناعية. 
‌ح. وجود مرافق صحية كافية للمستخدمين. 
‌ط. منع بيع أية أطعمة أو أشربة في المحل. 
‌ي. تحديد مواعيد العمل. 
‌ك. شروط توظيف صغار السن. 
مادة – 81 –
يلغى كل ما يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. 
مادة – 82 –
على وزير الصحة إصدار القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون. 
مادة – 83 –
على رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء – كل فيما يخصه – تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ويعل به اعتبارا من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 

أمير دولة البحرين
عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة
صدر في قصر الرفاع 
بتاريخ 20 محرم 1395 هـ 
الموافق 1 فبراير 1975 م
__________________

----------

